# i need an opinion from the "MAN"!



## piranhamilk (Sep 22, 2005)

i think this is a rhomb, just because of his body shape, sanchezi's ive noticed do not really have a hunch high back, and this one does. i dunno what are your expert opinions?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Likely S. sanchezi.


----------



## piranhamilk (Sep 22, 2005)

likely? so that means your not positive if it is a sanchezi? but you are leaning towards a sanchezi? but isn't the head too concaved to be a sanchezi, becuz from all the pics of sanchezi's i've seen, the head doesn't concave that much, and doesn't have that hump that most rhombeus do, although the coloration does lean towards the sanchezi, im more basing it off of the body shape, mostly the head. it would be extremely helpfull if you can help me get to the bottom of this, i didn't buy the fish from a store but i got it from a buddy of mine, and his older brother got it 5 years ago, picked it up in ohio, and the guy told him it was a rhombeus piranha from venezuala. thanks for all your help again, i really appreciate it.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I use "likely" when the photos are bad. Your photo is bad. Still doesn't discount what it likely is.


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

hastatus said:


> I use "likely" when the photos are bad. Your photo is bad. Still doesn't discount what it likely is.


that fish in the 1st pic is a sanchezi, the 2nd pic is a lil off i think, colors like a xingu rhom, but if its the same fish, sanchezi.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

its the same fish in all photos.

im also thinking s.sanch (ofc easy to state after frank)


----------



## NIH23 (Aug 18, 2006)

sanchezi


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

alot of young p's have the sharp concave head but grow out of it. i had a mac that had a high back and he grew out of it and become more rounded. there alot more to identifing fish then just the shape of its head. alot of times its done by other marking on the body such as tail, spots, spot pattern etc.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

sanchezi...


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

I would say sanchezi.


----------



## Vinny19 (Jul 16, 2006)

definately a sanchezi man! like we have all said before on your other post


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

ID Complete.


----------

